# My girls tank finally filled...just not with girls.



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

So this wasgoing to be my sorority tank but it I decided against it and instead gavemy girl company in the form of corys and neons, and a ghost shrimp, and 2 snails  Well I couldnt capture a good picture of them so I just did a video.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice video! I like your tank. The cories are so cute and it looks like everyone gets along. I like the sand, too.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, everybody gets along great, well Marina seems to realize Im paying a little more attentions to the others, she keeps swimming in front of me whether they are already there or not, but she knows better than to get aggresive. I found that the corys are bronze cories and they are so cute. The sand isnice but I dont know how Im going to sift through it and clean it with live plants barely stuck in there. Im waiting as long as possible to hope they get rooted in but I dont think they get very big roots.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Nice video. Your tank looks awesome.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Great video and I love the tank! I bet they are amazing to watch!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

They really are interesting. I actually sat down and watched them for a good hour without getting bored.


----------



## LilMermaidGirl (Jun 4, 2009)

How many gallons is the tank?


----------

